# Adobe Camera RAW update for CS4



## soylentgreen (Oct 24, 2010)

Does anyone know if there is a newer update of ACR 5.7 for Adobe CS4? I have been unable to locate one. I just picked up the Sony NEX-3 and need the RAW converter. Version 6.2 is for CS5 only, but does support the NEX-3 & 5. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 24, 2010)

If you haven't figured it out yet here is the update:  Hate to be the party pooper here, but that is the way Adobe rolls, like it or not.  Personally I hate it.


----------



## soylentgreen (Oct 24, 2010)

That's what I sorta figured. I already have Master Collection CS4 and there is not enough there to upgrade to CS5. I might just get Lightroom 3 for the time being.


----------



## Garbz (Oct 25, 2010)

Or you can use the DNG converter and then open the file in any cameraraw version.


----------



## soylentgreen (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks Garbz, I'll give that a try. For the time being I downloaded the trial version of Lightroom 3. Adobe sucks for not including it in the so-called "Master Collection".


----------

